
A site dedicated to showing how awesome PyCon was - megamark16
http://thisispycon.com/
======
gojomo
This site would be even stronger if it didn't mention the "sensations...
inappropriate jokes... distastefully ugly backlash outside" at all.

Those captivated by that flaming (but short-burning) controversy can already
appreciate the contrast. Others with negligible awareness of the controversy
can just enjoy the awesomeness, without the injection of another emotionally-
loaded reference.

~~~
hynek
I felt like it was good to mention it when we started out to give context.
I’ve banned it now to a sub-page. I don’t want to remove it for good so nobody
accuses us of being sneaky and ignoring incidents or something like that. It’s
not the first thing you see when you come to the page anymore though.

------
jinushaun
I must be the only one that doesn't think PyCon was tainted by Donglegate.
This is TMZ for nerds.

~~~
mbetter
I think you're supposed to use asterisks instead of saying the D-word now.

------
eliben
"And if you want to say “thank you” you should do so on Jesse’s Gittip page."

OK, seriously?

~~~
res0nat0r
What is wrong with giving the organizer of the conference a tip if you think
he deserves it?

~~~
eliben
Because this is about PyCon, not Jesse. With all due respect (and I respect
him - he did a great job) he's not the only one who's been working to make
PyCon possible and great. Not to mention the other people working on the
organization, there are also the (unpaid) tutorial teachers, presenters,
session leaders, volunteer developers of Python itself and other open-source
related tools, and so on.

~~~
hynek
last time i checked none of them got nightly creeper calls and death threats
because of their involvement with PyCon. if you know of any, i’ll add them.

------
zalew
isn't this <http://pyvideo.org/category/33/pycon-us-2013> that site?

